Ask HN: What car do you drive? - KnowNothings
======
jwilcoxson
2006 Mazda3 with a bunch of miles. My wife bought it new and it's hard to make
myself want to get anything else since it is paid off and gets great gas
mileage.

------
lm2s
Nissan Primera 1.6 from 2000. But I really, really, prefer driving my
motorcycle.

------
danielsju6

      Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'drive' of undefined

------
AznHisoka
Honda Odyssey.

I absolutely hate driving. Especially when there are other cars around me.

